# Cull Buck



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel for the kid who shot this deer, he's 16 and has probably peaked in his pursuit for a monster buck.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

thats one heck of cull, lots of bone there. wooow.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*One of a kind---Never to be again --Thats one Dandy White tail____SB looks like 3 beams on his right side:confused:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he's been eating some of hassell's magic veggies !! LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think he's been eating some of hassell's magic veggies !! LOL


Or at least drinking from the same water source!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Water source, veggies, and one lucky kid !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was just thinking of the same thing guys, thats one dandy buck but sure gets around!!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Last year a 16 yr. old took the #6 all time California buck about 30min. from here. The story in the paper said he wasn't sure if he should shoot it! I'm sure his dad let him know. He was hunting on a youth draw in an area just souhtwest of Yosemite. Probably one of the feeders out of the park. I will try and find the article. That one is sure nice!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea last year in Okla a young boy and his grandfather took a non-typical with over 40 points. I never did here what it findly scored but a couple of the big white tail mags was gonna be present for the offical scoring. I believe the young fellar was like 9 yrs old. It has a good story to go with it seams the deer had electric fence all wrapped up in his horns from Grand pas garden. No body new where the fence went till they shot the deer. Supposed to be a record for blackpowder I believe but dont hold me to that one.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually do feel for the 16 year old guy who bagged this buck. All of his life he will be trying for one to top it and will probably not have the chance (unless it was taken on a ranch and will be hunting at one again).

I am 27 and have taken a few deer and happened to kill a branch this year instead of a monster buck of a lifetime this year. Yeah it sucked to miss it but some go their whole life wihtout seeing a deer like that. This poor 16 year old shot the buck of his lifetime at 16. Hopefully he gets his chance at more awesome deer like this.

Congrats to him though. talk about being able to hang a crap ton of hats on one mount.


----------

